# It's 28 degrees outside and I'm wearing a t-shirt and flipflops.



## Zenas (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone else have a strange affinity for the cold and being cold? I'm constantly remarked as being strange and mocked by my peers for my dress during the winter months because I don't wear shoes and rarely wear a jacket. 

But I love it. I hate sweating and I hate being too warm or, worse, hot. I love being cold. A bit of a chill isn't a bother to me, I enjoy it in fact. Is there anyone else out there who enjoys the cold like I do? Or am I some sort of mutant? Or both?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about kicking you off the board just for being so strange. I need to talk to the Moderators about this.

Standby...


----------



## Zenas (Jan 14, 2009)

My strangeness is accepted nowhere.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 14, 2009)

Your just strange Andrew--


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 14, 2009)

Memphis, TN? It's 28 degrees in TN? Well, come up here for a few days where the wind chill is AWAY below zero and WI will be your cure! You can even clear my driveway of snow with my brand new snowblower! If you get too cold you can squeeze you feet into my size 5 1/2 pair of boots!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

It was 24 degrees outside this morning in Mobile. I'm wearing a long sleeved shirt and a vest. I would rather be cool than hot. But, after suffering in a subarctic climate for a coupe of years where it would routinely be below zero with a blistering wind my affinity for cold is gone!


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 14, 2009)

Many are cold and a few are frozen.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2009)

jfschultz said:


> Many are cold and a few are frozen.



 THAT was good.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 14, 2009)

Zenas said:


> . . .
> Is there anyone else out there who enjoys the cold like I do? Or am I some sort of mutant? Or both?



I'm thinking mutant. I have become more sensitive and averse to extremes in either direction, but tend to like it warmer rather than colder. It could be my age.


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Does anyone else have a strange affinity for the cold and being cold?



I always think I miss it until I visit my mom in MS during a cold snap, then I realize that I just can't handle it any more. Something about the blood thinning and being in my 40s I guess.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jan 14, 2009)

"It's 28 degrees outside and I'm wearing a t-shirt and flipflops."

IS that all?


----------



## Tripel (Jan 14, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I hate sweating and I hate being too warm or, worse, hot.



You are living in the wrong part of the country....as am I. I hate the Memphis summers, and it's unfortunate because Memphis only has two seasons: Summer, and not Summer.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 14, 2009)

jfschultz said:


> Many are cold and a few are frozen.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 14, 2009)

Seb;



> I always think I miss it until I visit my mom in MS during a cold snap, then I realize that I just can't handle it any more. Something about the blood thinning and being in my 40s I guess.



You don't have to go that far this year..you could make a trip just to your north this weekend and be reminded you can't handle it any more..as it's supposed to be in the 20's here this weekend..


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am with you. I never put on a jacket unless it gets below freezing.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm with Jim. It's -2 right now (almost up to our predicted high of -1). My heater works great. I'm inside. It's pretty from in here. It looses it's appeal from out there. I think I'll just stay in here for a while... like 4 months.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree. You're crazee!

For me, as soon as it drops below 70 degrees I'm putting on layers and jackets and whatever else to shield myself from the cold. I actually like being warm. 
Maybe I'm the one who's weird.

You should see what I put on when I go to bed (or maybe not)... as well as the comforters and electric blanket, etc...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > I hate sweating and I hate being too warm or, worse, hot.
> ...



Just move on down the DEEP South where I live. 

Actually, the summers in Memphis are hotter than they are here. Ours is just longer. (We only have not summer for about 25 minutes. That happened today  ) And, the humidity here is usually about the same. That being said, I still prefer Memphis to Mobile.

While we may not get the frozen stuff all that often and when it does come it is usually at some weird time, like Easter; the cold here when it does get cold is really pretty bad if you have to work in it. The cold, humidity and wind can cut you quickly. One of my best friends moved here from Illinois. He grew up in North Dakota. He figured that he'd never need a coat here. The cutting of the cold here took him completely off guard. At least the snot doesn't freeze in your sinuses here!


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

BJClark said:


> Seb;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brrrr... I think our snowbird numbers is about to go through the roof.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so ready for summer. This cold weather thing is way overrated.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 14, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Does anyone else have a strange affinity for the cold and being cold? I'm constantly remarked as being strange and mocked by my peers for my dress during the winter months because I don't wear shoes and rarely wear a jacket.
> 
> But I love it. I hate sweating and I hate being too warm or, worse, hot. I love being cold. A bit of a chill isn't a bother to me, I enjoy it in fact. Is there anyone else out there who enjoys the cold like I do? Or am I some sort of mutant? Or both?


I'm the same way in that I sort of like the feeling of being cold (outdoors only), except that I start feeling cold when it's 60 at night.

Below 40, I'm miserable. 

Oh well, we only usually have a month and a half of cold temperatures here, with some random 75 degree days to mix it up.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to be alot less sensitive to the cold than I am now. 

Now I'd rather be hot than cold.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 14, 2009)

Seb;



> Brrrr... I think our snowbird numbers is about to go through the roof.



When my husband was home for lunch, he was watching the news and said the same thing..

I said, well, that would be okay, because they would need to spend money to get here and while they are here so it might help the state and local economy...LOL


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 14, 2009)

I still love the cold, even when I'm frozen to the bones. As a child, I would go outside in the snow with no shoes or socks just so I could experience the sensation of icy cold snow on my bare feet. 

I miss the snow, too, and I'm secretly wishing we'd get a lot of it here soon.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

I still enjoy cold weather and the clothing that goes with it. I just don't like frigid weather and having to work all day in it. As a friend of mine recently said, 'I have snotcicles on my snotcicles.' That is too cold.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Does anyone else have a strange affinity for the cold and being cold? I'm constantly remarked as being strange and mocked by my peers for my dress during the winter months because I don't wear shoes and rarely wear a jacket.
> 
> But I love it. I hate sweating and I hate being too warm or, worse, hot. I love being cold. A bit of a chill isn't a bother to me, I enjoy it in fact. Is there anyone else out there who enjoys the cold like I do? Or am I some sort of mutant? Or both?



I never wear anything to heavy when it is 28 outside. I will try to be inside and airconditioned....



OH, wait a minute, you are talking Fahrenheit...


----------



## he beholds (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't ♥ the cold...but I still always wear flipflops and never a coat.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 14, 2009)

Andrew,
I enjoy cold weather...I love winter and snow...BUT, it's 13 below zero here with 25 below wind chill. Tonight it's supposed to get down to close to 30 below with 35-40 below windchill. We've also had about 40 inches of snow in the past 6 weeks with 6 foot drifts and its only mid January! But I still love it! I've been snowshoeing a lot but am getting tired of shoveling and snow blowing. So....If you really love cold weather...come up and visit. Ask Benajmin Glaser about his visit.
BTW, I wear a parka when I'm outside...I think you might wear more than flip flops and a t-shirt up here!
Jim


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2009)

[video=youtube;8mw-1ehsuJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mw-1ehsuJM[/video]


----------



## Tripel (Jan 14, 2009)

I think a lot of you are crazy for not wearing coats! I love the feeling of putting on an old coat when the weather first turns cold. I could wear a sweater and jacket every day!


----------



## reformed trucker (Jan 14, 2009)

If you enjoy the cold, come up here for a visit. Tomorrow we will hit -9 with a -30 to -35
degree windchill, and -13 on Friday!

Up here we have the 4 seasons:
Almost Winter
Winter 
Still Winter
Road Construction


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 14, 2009)

Minus eleven right now, and falling. As soon as I step outside I get ice on my beard from my breath. At what temperature does light freeze?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2009)

If this were a poll I would definitely vote "Strange Mutant". 

Put on some clothes! 

Kids today....

-----Added 1/15/2009 at 12:57:30 EST-----



Wannabee said:


> At what temperature does light freeze?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 15, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> Andrew,
> I enjoy cold weather...I love winter and snow...BUT, it's 13 below zero here with 25 below wind chill. Tonight it's supposed to get down to close to 30 below with 35-40 below windchill. We've also had about 40 inches of snow in the past 6 weeks with 6 foot drifts and its only mid January! But I still love it! I've been snowshoeing a lot but am getting tired of shoveling and snow blowing. So....If you really love cold weather...come up and visit. Ask Benajmin Glaser about his visit.
> BTW, I wear a parka when I'm outside...I think you might wear more than flip flops and a t-shirt up here!
> Jim



I don't know what Jim is talking about, I mean it was a balmy 28 degrees when I got there. 



(of course that does not count the -20's and -30's we had the rest of the time...  but hey that weather is great.)


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate being over-hot. I prefer to be mildly chilled. I'm with you, Andrew.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 15, 2009)

It's about 35 degrees outside this morning...my dog wanted to go out, so I let her out..she turned, looked back at me and ran back in the house.. it is too cold for the dog..


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

Tripel said:


> I think a lot of you are crazy for not wearing coats! I love the feeling of putting on an old coat when the weather first turns cold. I could wear a sweater and jacket every day!



I actually may get to drag out my favourite coat. A Pea Coat worn by a family member in two wars! I love that thing. It is warm. Really warm.


----------



## Honor (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess i am a real southern girl... I saw that tomorrow the high is supposed to be 43 and I am gearing up to stay inside all weekend... I think that the lows 40s is when you don't even leave the house... I don't know what I would do where some of ya;ll live.
We lived in PA for a year... that winter we drove to walmart when the first snow started to fall... when we got out of wally world and went to drive home I would softly glide off the road at every intersection... everyone was driving around me pointing and laughing at me and my Ga tags. when we finially got home (3 hours when it usely took us 20 mins) I parked the car and we took the bus until the spring.
I think you are off your rocker.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 15, 2009)

What will Andrew have to say Friday morning when it will be single digits in Memphis!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Honor, I'm from south/central Georgia originally (lived and taught near you in Hinesville for 11 years after graduating from Georgia Southern), so I know the feeling!

It was 10 degrees this morning in Louisville when I woke up. The computer says it's 6 degrees downtown. It's supposed to get up to around 15 today and then drop down to 3 tonight. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Honor (Jan 15, 2009)

you poor thing... you need to move back home.. here where it's at least a bit warmer..


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Honor said:


> you poor thing... you need to move back home.. here where it's at least a bit warmer..



Apparently, it's not that much warmer!


----------



## rrfranks (Jan 15, 2009)

God has made us quite a diverse group of people. Personally I prefer to be warm, but I am happy for you as cool weather seems to be moving across the country.


----------

